# Docquéville me tripote



## Grug (7 Août 2005)

Ma vie sur les forums :
Devinez qui c'est le prochain invité de Docquéville dans le podcast macgé #03 ?
Laissez votre langue dans la chatte où elle est, c'est le poisson.

Se faire interviewer par quelqu'un qui se prend à la fois pour Dieu et pour Jacques Chancel est une expérience étrange qui risque de vous arriver.

C'est pourquoi je poste un document pédagogique, (en cours de rédaction) plein d'informations véridiques sans être forcement authentiques (ou le contraire, je ne sais plus) à l'usage des générations de futurs podcastés.

Concrètement, une entrevue avec Docquéville, comment ça se passe :
D'abord vous recevez un mail, relativement bref, dans lequel il vous demande votre accord, vous trouve, discute avec vous, vous rebalance un mail, puis vous fixe un rendez vous sur ichat...






* à suivre ...*

le réveil sonnera t'il encore 3 fois, Doc evil est il soluble dans Word ?
Autant de questions qui ne seront pas traitées dans cette discussion.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Août 2005)

Grandiose !    
ça sent le vécu !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2005)

Attention Némo, après l'interview, tu te sentiras vidé, amorphe, fini...  

Le doc utilise des méthodes tellement spécial que peu s'en remette.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Se faire interviewer par quelqu'un qui se prend à la fois pour Dieu et pour Jacques Chancel est une expérience étrange qui risque de vous arriver.



*URGENT.* Cause basse trahison, cherche invité de dernière minute pour podcast MacG #03. Laisser adresse par MP. Pas sérieux et poissons s'abstenir.  

P.S. : J'aime bien le titre du thread. :love:


----------



## poildec (7 Août 2005)




----------



## macinside (7 Août 2005)

et ben ça promet pour les épisodes suivant


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ma vie sur les forums :
> Devinez qui c'est le prochain invité de Docquéville dans le podcast macgé #03 ?
> Laissez votre langue dans la chatte où elle est, c'est le poisson.
> 
> ...





J'attends la suite avec impatience...    de ce PodCast MacGé #03...   c'est vrai que l'on y entend que des pointures...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la suite avec impatience...    de ce PodCast MacGé #03...   c'est vrai que l'on y entend que des pointures...



Comment vous devez le prendre ça les gars ???

J'me d'mande...

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil décidément...


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous devez le prendre ça les *gars* ???
> 
> .



Il me semble avoir entendu une voix de *fille*... dans les deniers PodCast©...  non ? 




_ps: il est content Sonnytruclove ©...il a retrouvé de quoi abraser...   _


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

*Resumé de l'épisode précédent :*
Grug n'est pas qu'un poisson, un mac fait sboing, Docquéville a préparé ses questions à l'avance avec  word. :affraid: 

*Épisode deux* (où l'on apprend pleins de choses en fait) *:*






*à suivre*
(si la meteo est clémente)


----------



## poildec (8 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Épisode 2 : la revanche du .sit


J'ai peur d'avoir à attendre _le retour du jeudi_ pour la suite.  Ceci dit ça vaut la peine de patienter. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir entendu une voix de *fille*... dans les deniers PodCast©... non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Et non chérie, maintenant il faut qu'il trouve quelqu'un d'autre, car vous êtes lessivées...

Heureusement, ici c'est un vivier...


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que l'on y entend que des pointures...





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous devez le prendre ça les gars ???




Franchement, je me suis posé la même question.

( Grug & Poildec :  )


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

We will we will rock you

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

kou koun tchak

Buddy you?re a boy make a big noise
Playin? in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got mud on yo? face
You big disgrace
Kickin? your can all over the place


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Et la diff, c'est pour quand?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et la diff, c'est pour quand?



L'émission est dispo, mais je vous recommande d'attendre un peu avant de la récupérer. On a quelques petits soucis de chapitrage et une version définitive devrait être en ligne dans l'après-midi. 

Encore un grand bravo à Grug (et merci pour tout).


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

2ème dans le top 20, y a encore du boulot


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

Fabuleux la cassette d'installation du Mac 128


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

bon qui sera dans le prochain ? :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'émission est dispo, mais je vous recommande d'attendre un peu avant de la récupérer. On a quelques petits soucis de chapitrage et une version définitive devrait être en ligne dans l'après-midi.
> 
> Encore un grand bravo à Grug (et merci pour tout).



C'est ok là ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon qui sera dans le prochain ? :rateau:




c'est Son Electroluminescence qui décide?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ok là ?



Yep. Vous pouvez y aller. 

P.S. : En cas de problème, c'est Cyril le fautif ce coup-ci.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est Son Electroluminescence qui décide ?



Non. Je propose. C'est la personne sollicitée qui décide.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

"Mackie sera-t-il admin un jour ? "


----------



## Bilbo (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Mackie sera-t-il admin un jour ? "


Je ne comprends pas cette série de rires. Tu en doutes ?  Alors pose toi cette question : et s'il n'en restait qu'un ...

  

À+


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Quel désastre ! depuis ces podcast on me pose des questions technique via les coup de boules 

Réponse : IMTS français/PodCasts/top 100


----------



## bengilli (9 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Alors pose toi cette question : et s'il n'en restait qu'un ...



Que les choses soient claires... dans le cas - extrême : fin du monde, pluie d'astéroïdes ou poutch bactério-nucléaire lancé par Mackie pour devenir rouge, les consignes sont claires, l'admin de permanence doit tout faire exploser


----------



## Grug (9 Août 2005)

*Resumé de l'épisode précédent :*
ça sent le drame au village des schtroumpfs, les questions sont trop longues, Grug a un humour de merde, et il faut installer skype.

* Épisode 3* (action) *:*






*à suivre*


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le drame au village des schtroumpfs, les questions sont trop longues



au fait, comment on prononce grug ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



  

Et c'est tellement ça ! :love:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Août 2005)

la suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite !


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait, comment on prononce grug ???



 Mossieu Grrouuug ? :love:




			
				la machine a dit:
			
		

> Patati patata donner à d'autre patati avant patata grug


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2005)

*Resumé de l'épisode précédent :*
Docquéville est apparu à Grug, et il a un leger accent.
* Épisode 4* ou bien (proverbe suisse) *:*





*à suivre*


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

youhouhou ! :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2005)

*Resumé de l'épisode précédent :*
Relisez l'histoire trés vite et 17 fois de suite.
* Épisode 5* (où l'histoire se termine... en queue de poisson) *:*





*Fin* (paske bon, c'est pas tout ça, j'ai vacances  )


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Comment y s'la pête!!!:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *Resumé de l'épisode précédent :*




ben alors, tu nous le fais quand le blog  ?    


   :love:


----------



## 1.618 (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment y s'la pête!!!:mouais:


Nan, il couche !!


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, tu nous le fais quand le blog  ?


oh oui ! un blog b.d.  :love:


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2005)

juste une petite remontée


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> juste une petite remontée



Un petit renvoi? Des gazs? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit renvoi? Des gazs? :mouais:



Du tout. À l'image des grands mamifères marins, Grug a besoin de prendre l'air en surface pour mieux regagner les profondeurs.


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2005)

*Resumé de l'épisode précédent :*
Relisez l'histoire trés vite et 17 fois de suite.
* Épisode 5* (où l'histoire se termine... en queue de poisson) *:*





*Fin* (paske bon, c'est pas tout ça, j'ai vacances  )



Et là, tu n'es plus en vacances...?     C'est fini ou on va pouvoir lire une suite...?


----------

